# Do you post at work?



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmmm. A lot of posters here seem to be online all day long. Do you post at work? What's your workplace policy? 

We are allowed to use the internet on our breaks. It even says we can check our stock portfolios as an example. (I thought that was cool)

Of course, we are allowed to use the net for business.


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes.

The policy here is to avoid any large downloads not involving work-related things including videos.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes. Traffic on the site is highest during work days and highest during work hours. So, yes, lots of people post and read during work hours.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Lol any blogger will tell you that they see the most traffic during business hours. This actually surprised me... 

Weekends suck as far as traffic going to the site is concerned.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Our company is pretty lax for allowing us to use the net. 
I got in big trouble before from a previous employer while on a contract site for using my email to check my work schedule.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I answered my last work e-mail last night at 11 p.m.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Ditto MoneyGal; my day starts at 6am/ends at 10/11pm and post during free time.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have employees so I only come to business type forums during work days to set good example .I have facebook and social networks blocked on all our computers but if my employees want to read the news or some webmaster tech stuff we don't mind . There is usually two-three employees here with me during day time hours and my husband and I do all after hours work.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

To answer the question do I have to have a job? Yuck.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

I am fortunate enough to work in a fairly lax environment when it comes to using the internet at work. My boss watched streaming video of the Olympics and encouraged us to do the same.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

They don't care at my office, as long as we get our projects done on time. I will sometimes stop doing work and browse the web for a few minutes to clear my head. I wouldn't work anywhere where they prohibited that.


----------

